# Hotmail nimmt keine Mails von mir.... :(



## pagaty (8. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

Hotmail lehnt meine Mails ab.

Bin mir nicht sicher obs an meinem Server oder an DNS etc. liegt, wäre aber über Tipps des Forums Dankbar.



```
Final-Recipient: rfc822; [EMAIL="defjenner@hotmail.com"]12345@hotmail.com[/EMAIL]
Original-Recipient: rfc822;12345@hotmail.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; mx2.hotmail.com
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 SC-001 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for
    policy reasons. Reasons for rejection may be related to content with
    spam-like characteristics or IP/domain reputation problems. If you are not
    an email/network admin please contact your E-mail/Internet Service Provider
    for help. Email/network admins, please visit [URL="http://postmaster.live.com/"]http://postmaster.live.com[/URL] for
    email delivery information and support
```
Habe eine Weile gegoogled und danach die im Zonenfile die SPF geschichte eingetragen. Und mit Hetzner stand ich auch schon länger in Kontakt. 

Desweiteren habe ich den ReverseDNS Eintrag auf meinen Hostname gesetzt.

Interesanterweise ging es dann für ein paar Tage, seit heute kommen die Mails von jeder Domain (auf meinem Server) wieder zurück.

Kann es sein, das ich irgendwelche Einstellungen am Server vornehmen muss?

Danke im Voraus

pagaty


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2010)

> Kann es sein, das ich irgendwelche Einstellungen am Server vornehmen  muss?


Nein. das hängt an sich nur mit reverse dns und spf zusammen. Ich würde Dir raten mal mit hotmail Kontakt aufzunehmen, die URL steht ja in der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## pagaty (8. Apr. 2010)

Danke,

bin jetzt wieder mit Hetzner in kontakt, da der RDNS Eintrag nur von denen bearbeitet werden kann.

lt. Hetzner stehen das zwei Einträge auf eine IP. Das wird jetzt voraussichtlich gelöst.

Danke

pagaty


----------



## Burge (8. Apr. 2010)

Also für den Fall das du einen normalen Rootserver hast, kannst das im hetzner panel selber machen.


----------

